# Gaboon pic



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

Tobias is protesting my presence at the front of the viv. He always does.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

nice snake


----------



## R.E.P.07 (May 20, 2007)

*.....*

B E A utiful.


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

if i ever had a dwa n ever had the balls this is wot id keep,its my most fav snake in da world,no chance it happenin as i live in york n the council say no 2 such things:bash::crazy:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

snakehead said:


> if i ever had a dwa n ever had the balls this is wot id keep,its my most fav snake in da world,no chance it happenin as i live in york n the council say no 2 such things:bash::crazy:


technically they are not allowed to say no outright


----------



## giantseye (Nov 12, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. What a stunner: victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

snakehead said:


> if i ever had a dwa n ever had the balls this is wot id keep,its my most fav snake in da world,no chance it happenin as i live in york n the council say no 2 such things:bash::crazy:


councils aren't allowed to say no without reason

If you apply and fulfill all the requirements they cannot say no.

Nice Gabby: victory:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice Gabby but to be that close to one with nothing in the way would scare me sh*tless!!:lol2:


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

my gud friend andy ownes leaping lizard reptile shop in york n hes been tryin 4 ages 2 get 1,hes even had the reptile excpert from flamingo zoo fighting his corner,it seems if u live in harrogate 16mile away its a different story.: victory:


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Nice Gabby but to be that close to one with nothing in the way would scare me sh*tless!!:lol2:


I am not afraid of him. However, the degree of respect I have for him is off the scale. When handling him, the adrenalin rush is intense, and addicting. Be it fear or respect, same result. Locks and hooks. To get this kind of picure, optical and digital zoom are the only ways.


----------



## Burmese-Miles (Dec 28, 2007)

awsome gaboon!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

absolutly stunning, definatly on my wish list


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Dirtydozen said:


> absolutly stunning, definatly on my wish list


 
Ditto, me too.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

That is a stunning snake you have there!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

stunning


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a whole lot of whoop-ass there.... be safe!


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

nice pic :flrt:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice shot Crotalus, Im not mad on gaboon vipers, mind you I do think they are adorable when young.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

cool gabby  i really love these


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

if i had a dwa lisons i whoud have a *Gaboon i think the mint as : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:*


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

very Nice !!!


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice snake there, gotta love gaboons:mf_dribble:


----------

